# Topics > Robotics >  Human-robot cooperative object swinging

## Airicist

"Human-robot cooperative swinging of complex pendulum-like objects"

by Philine Donner, Franz Christange, Martin Buss
November 3-7, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Human-robot cooperative object swinging

Published on Oct 23, 2014




> With robots entering everyday life, cooperative tasks involving physical human robot interaction gain in importance. Besides object transfer through pure point to-point movement trajectories, humans also often apply repetitive swing movements that enable incremental energy injection when manipulating bulky and heavy
> objects. In our work, we split flexible object swinging into two extremes: an oscillating entity formed by the partners' arms and a rigid object and a pendulum-like object that can oscillate itself.
> 
> The video shows a part of our work on cooperative swinging of pendulum-like objects. An energy based control concept is developed, which enables a robot to cooperate with a human in a goal-directed swing-up task. We conducted virtual reality experiments to compare effort sharing and performance of mixed human-human and human-robot dyads. In particular, in this video a human leader interacts with a simulated robot follower. Whereas the leader knows the desired pendulum energy, i.e. sees a goal sphere, the robot follower does not know the desired pendulum energy and has to infer the human intention from the interaction in order to contribute to the task.

----------


## Airicist

TRO Tpend main

Published on May 1, 2016

----------

